# Replacing LGB Mogul idler gears



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I am trying to replace the idler gears in my 2019S LGB Mogul engine. I have the drive wheels and associated gears removed, but I don't see how to get the little idler axle with it's two gears (actually one molding) out of the motorblock. Can anyone give me some advice on how to get these idlers out of the engine??

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ed, 

Did you remove the motor block from the rest of the loco and try pulling the motor block apart further from the top? I think there might be a top plate you can remove then just pull out the gear.
If not, maybe you can you drive or press the axle that the idler gear is on out through the side of the block using a small punch or something close to the same diameter? 

Keith


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Ed, 

As suggested take the top cover off, lift out the motor and the reduction gears are sitting in U-shaped molded stirrups of the main motor block, simply lift them out. Do not try and knock the floating gear axles out thru the side! The openings in the motor block at the reduction gears axles are for lubrication only. 

Michael


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, I think the secret is just as you say, the idlers have to come out the TOP of the motorblock, not the bottom! Tomorrow when I get a chance I'll give that approach a try.

Thanks again,
Ed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2-4-0 has a shaft that needs to be knocked out, but not the mogul. 

The gear definately lifts out from the top after removing the motor. Watch for the motor alignment pin, I usually mark the motor top with a sharpie before removing. 

Oil the shaft when installing the new gear/s and clean and grease the gears(a little is all that is needed). Also, oil the axles, one tiny drop on each. 

Many times the gear fails due to a bad motor, motor shaft should not have any side play on either end.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you guys. As you said, the secret was taking the gears out the top. Once you know which screws to take out, the motorblock comes right off the engine, take the top off, pull out the motor and the two idler gear assemblies pop right out. Took me no more than 1/2 hour to do the whole job.

Thanks for the good advice.

Ed


----------

